# What will I really break?



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

I am planning on putting a CAI, cat back, and drag radials on my '04 auto to do some bracket racing next season. How well will my driveshaft, axles and hubs hold up?


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello, if the car hooks you are going to eventually have problems with all of the parts that you have mentioned. The driveshaft will handle less power than the stubs and cv's. If you decide to upgrade your suspension please give me a call. We have cv's,axle stubs, aluminum driveshafts, and air bags as well as many more parts to help you out at the track. Here is a link to our site. If you have any questions please let me know.

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Axles come to mind....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The 04 driveshaft is the first to go.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

even tho the drive shaft WAS the first thing to go on mine it took close took a 100 rwhp addition and massive wheel hop to kill it. the left side half shaft on '04s seem to actually go the first as the CV joint on the end is weaker than the LS2 version. i've seen several grenade. i picked up a couple of half shafts for $75 bucks a piece on fleaBay for insurance. the most important pieces to bullet proof are the axle stubs as if they break it's a PITA to get the old piece out.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the half shafts as if they break it's a PITA to get the old piece out.


half shaft or the stub axle?



I see he has a auto more forgiving on the drivetran than the manual.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> half shaft or the stub axle?
> 
> 
> 
> I see he has a auto more forgiving on the drivetran than the manual.


fixed. duh, it was BC (before coffee ). i meant axle stub


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.:cheers

I've been reading the LS1 forum and it appears that IF I can stay out of wheelhop the drivetrain is fairly tough.

Yes, I think the auto will be better on stuff than a 6 speed, especially for my needs. I am not planning on adding a lot of power as I already have a drag car sitting in the shop.

I am also pretty sure that I need to replace the left side axle assembly. I have a whirring/ringing/rubbing sound from the left rear only between 30-35 mph. I'm guessing it's a CV joint going away.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

If you wind up needing axle stubs let me know. We have them in stock and ready to ship.


----------

